# Nissan CUBE



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone seen photos of the CUBE ? scheduled for release in Mar. 2009....

It's front wheel drive, with an "electronic" rear wheel drive component - badging shows e4WD. 

It's been out in Japan since about 2002 and now destined to North America - reminiscent of the X-T being in Europe for a number of years before limited production release in Canada.

It's somewhat like the Scion (spelling?).

Definitely different 

I guess there's a market for it - we all do have different taste from a styling perspective.

For me, it's butt ugly :loser:

Apparently it will have the same 1.8 L engine as the Versa - which some say is not great on gas....

Pandora's box is open for comments.....


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Cux its not meant to be for you Roger...lolz
My gf fell in love with the white one ever since i told her it will land in Canada...shes 22yrs old, studies design. It'll most likely be her graduation present in April 09. She is what this car is targettin..fresh grads,young ladies,1st car buyers, etc etc.. u get the picture...
Shes even pickin this over the Cooper despite my numerous attempts to convince her the Cooper is a much safer car overall.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

2009 Nissan Cube - Nissan USA


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Ice512 said:


> Cux its not meant to be for you Roger...lolz
> My gf fell in love with the white one ever since i told her it will land in Canada...shes 22yrs old, studies design. It'll most likely be her graduation present in April 09. She is what this car is targettin..fresh grads,young ladies,1st car buyers, etc etc.. u get the picture...
> Shes even pickin this over the Cooper despite my numerous attempts to convince her the Cooper is a much safer car overall.


You're absolutely right on all those points ! It will be interesting to see what share of the Nissan market (within itself) that the CUBE gets.....

The Cube over the Cooper  you gotta talk to her some more 

Cheers


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I kinda like it. Would make a nice little commuter vehicle for my wife.
How much will they be selling for?


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

> The Cube over the Cooper  you gotta talk to her some more
> 
> Cheers


its girls man....what do you expect...style > practicality



> How much will they be selling for?


Guessing should not be anymore than the versa... < $21k when loaded with subwoofer, smart key etc. But lease intrest rate will be HIGHHHHHHHHH...somewhere around 6.9% like the Fit (@ a crazy 8.9% here in Toronto)


----------

